# Retailers Stealing Community Designs Out of Hand



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Halloween Express apparently doesn't even have any shame - not even in the name of the prop.

I present you with, the Cauldron Creeper:

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/animated-cauldron-creeper-p-30168.html?PID=6165631&refid=cj

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can also find it at Walmart, Trendy Halloween, eBay, World Costume, Halloween Asylum, Spookmart, Tops Magic Shop, Neptunes Harvest, among the many retailers. They must all use the same supplier.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh yeah. I see a lot of it.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Most of this is stuff is built in China. Really not surprising and I'm not trying to make a political statement but they're not big on intellectual property.


----------

